# lost paddle, deuchebag thief, and no fish.



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Decided to go shark fishing yesterday so loaded up and headed to the pier. Got there and after a few hours only had a bluefish and a couple hard tail to use as bait. I was hoping we could of gotten more bait but oh well let's go to chicken bone. 

After we get down there a pound in the rod holder about thirty feet away from the cart. As I'm tying up two guys walk by with a cast net and I ask them how's it going. One of the guys males a grunting noise a keeps going so I thought that was strange. After about ten minutes I walk down the beach to put the rod in the rod holder and it's freaking gone! I found the hole where it was at and checked the water and the beach to see if they tree it somewhere. Nope they [email protected]#&ing took it. It was more of an inconvenience more than anything since I have to use two inch pvc on my shark rods. It just really pissed me off that they took it since that was the only rod holder I had for that rod. Then after we pack up and get home we realize we left the paddle. So if anyone finds a paddle in chicken bone parking lot it's my friends. I know its a long shot though.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I hate thieves. At least it was just the rod holder and can be replaced cheap. Still sucks. 

I got my 2" pvc from lowes.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I put in wells so I have a decent amount if two inch laying around but The fact that they stole from me is what pisses me off. Even if it was just a little inconvenience for me it shouldn't of happened if they weren't such pieces of shit.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 26, 2014)

Hey yakker what company do u work for. I too am a drilled and use 2" riser for sand spikes. They work great.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> Hey yakker what company do u work for. I too am a drilled and use 2" riser for sand spikes. They work great.


I just do it on the side, not for a company and I put em in by hand


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

That's a shame! Hope someone finds your paddle too.


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

I was there around that Time. There were some real winners walking around. It was Just me and the wife, but I kept a sharp eye on my stuff.
The rotten teeth are a tell tale sign of as meth head. I saw quite a few.
I set up my canopy and fished a 12/0 trying to catch some sharks. I only caught one on a mullet. It was a descent bull. About 6 feet.
At least all they got was your rod holder. Unless I am fishing with a group, I am always packing heat. Its a shame, you can't even set up a rod holder without it getting stolen. Dammit Man!


----------

